# Big trade on the table



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

With this being Houston's last day to match Posey's contract, rumors of a sign and trade are getting stronger. I believe the deal will be something along the lines of:

*James Posey, Cuttino Mobley and Maurice Taylor*

for

*Shane Battier, Stromile Swift, Wesley Person, Brevin Knight*

Posey is already gone, but the Rockets do great in this trade. I dont have any anti-Mobley sentiment, but they are getting $12 million of expiring contracts in return, including sharpshooter Wesley Person. We get GREAT defenders in Battier and Swift, especially Swift who could shape up to be a poor man's Ben Wallace. Dont know how Gumby will work the rotation with Piatkowski, Person, Rice and Battier, as well as giving Stevie time at the 2, but will definetly be interesting to see.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I believed if Houston matched Posey's offer sheet. Posey can't be traded until n days later.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Well I believed if Houston matched Posey's offer sheet. Posey can't be traded until n days later.


Yes, but if it hasn't been matched a sign and trade is possible.

-Petey


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

that's a sweet trade for the Rockets, and the Grizzlies clear out a lot of guys to trim down their roster while getting good quality in return.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Does this mean that next year we will have this 12 million plus Rice's 10? This would put us in a very sweet position to pickup some nice free agents next year.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

The reason they don't want to match Posey's contract is fear of going over the luxury tax threshold. This sign-and-trade won't help in that regard one bit. Can't see it happening.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Houston trades: PF Maurice Taylor (8.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 20.6 minutes) 
SF Posey
SG Cuttino Mobley (17.5 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 41.7 minutes) 
Houston receives: SF Shane Battier (9.7 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
PF Stromile Swift (9.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.1 minutes) 
PG Brevin Knight (3.9 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 16.9 minutes) 
SG Wesley Person (11.0 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.7 apg in 29.4 minutes)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great trade for Rockets!

might be good for Grizzs as well.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Great trade for Rockets!
> 
> might be good for Grizzs as well.


Rockets will have financial problems this season. Griz are overpaid and will help nothing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

In strictly basketball terms, that would be great for Houston. I think Swift and Ming would be a formidable frontline. Eddie Griffin could take some time at the 3 and as a backup 4. Not too shabby.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but if it hasn't been matched a sign and trade is possible.
> ...


that is not true. once a FA signs an offer sheet with a team, his current team is not able to deal him in a sign and trade. Houston's chance for that has long passed. because of that, the entire deal proposed in the original post cannot happen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zeus</b>!
> 
> 
> that is not true. once a FA signs an offer sheet with a team, his current team is not able to deal him in a sign and trade. Houston's chance for that has long passed. because of that, the entire deal proposed in the original post cannot happen.


Thanks for sharing, that was something about the CBA I didn't know.

-Petey


----------

